# HBO GO?



## sosha (Feb 9, 2010)

Has anyone gotten this to load and run?


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I didn't see an app. Is there one?


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

There is an android app out there for HBO Go but it requires 3G minimum.  I'm thinking it won't work on the Fire.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Darn. I really like HBO Go. It.has complete seasons of some of my favorites.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

It's working for me, but its NOT in HD and seems a little pixelated. I am watching the last ep of Big Love as I type.


----------



## sosha (Feb 9, 2010)

Hmmm....so it may be possible?


----------



## RickRS (Dec 28, 2011)

Pushing this to the top again:

Just got an Kindle Fire and was checking into the possibility of using it for HBO Go, since I have a HBO subscription.  Anyone tried the HBO Android app on our device to see if it will work?


----------



## Bullymom (Dec 18, 2008)

You can get it to run but since HBO GO doesn't uspport the Kindle Fire you have to do a work around. Log onto HBOGO from the sideloaded app, it will tell you not supported. Get out turn off wifi and log back in, it will tell you no connection, then, without getting out of the app, turn your wifi back on (using wifi switch) and log in, it will then connect. I had to do this with my phone until HBO updated their app.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bullymom's method does work, but Jesslyn is also right, that the resolution is not good.  I would say it is very pixelated.  It's like watching it through cheesecloth.  It's okay if you're desparate to see something you missed. Hopefully they'll come out with a Fire version.

Betsy


----------



## RickRS (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for those tips.  I guess I'll just wait to see if in the future HBO adds Fire to its supported devices.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It actually bothered my eyes to watch, and I don't usually have problems with the screen.  I think it was because my eyes kept trying to make it sharp.  For those times when I'm going to mostly listen to a show as I sew or something, it would be okay...

Betsy


----------

